# Trolling Speed



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

I wanted to try a little trolling at the mouth of some rivers with Cleo's etc. What kind of speeds should I be looking for?


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

2.0 mph is a good starting point. You can work your way up from there. 2.0-2.5 is our most common range, but depending can pull them from 1.8 - 3.0. 
Direction/angle is important relative to current, seams in the current, mud line, etc. Just have to play around with it. But since trolling the river mouth (& up the stream a bit) is a small area you get the chance to efficiently vary your presentation and experiment with what works.


----------



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

swoodz said:


> I wanted to try a little trolling at the mouth of some rivers with Cleo's etc. What kind of speeds should I be looking for?


1.4-1.6mph


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like about 2.2 to 2.4 for scorpion type spoons. but with cleos you might end up going a little faster. I would start about 2.2 and see what kind of action your getting on the spoons. then adjust speed if necessary to get good action on the spoon your using. then let the fish tell you what speed they want. but current and water flow will effect the speed you need to go. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

One day in the front of the vermilion river in November we ran 2.8mph with cranksbaits 55back and couldn't beat em off with a stick, a few times in the mouth of the rocky also in november we were 1.0. Just play around and see what they want, if you can fish cranks do it! but only if you plan on keeping them, they get tore up due to all the hooks.


----------



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

swoodz said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys.


hey ive trolled for them for a long time at the river mouths...if you are planning on using cleos you definately dont want to go over 2.00- 2.2 .. anything over this and the spoons will spin out ant reduce your hook-ups dramatically..now if you are gonna use some stinger style spoons then I would start about 2.2 and go up to 3.0 with the 2.5 range being the best for me...also always remember steelhead love the color red no matter what color it is...
Btw with cleos and k/o's its the same while casting... you want a slow steady retrieve to get them to wobble back and forth not spin ....those spoons are considered wobblers and are designed to be used at a slower steady retrieve..not saying you wont catch fish with a fast retrieve ...but my experience is I get more hits with the slower wobble retrieve..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> also always remember steelhead love the color red no matter what color it is....


ORANGE is my favorite color for trolled steelhead.(I suppose Orange is a shade of red!) I used to use a "Doctor Spoon" on one Dipsy Rod, half chrome, half orange(lengthwise) for them out on the lake north of tribs while walleye fishing. Never caught a walleye on it but Lots of steelhead! Flies with red on them did catch a lot for me in the rivers in Spring. They "attack" red flies!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I even caught one with broken red balloon in its stomach.


----------

